# Mod can't get on "Moderators only" forum



## nsruf (Jun 23, 2002)

Ok, I may be the most underworked mod on the boards, given that I am responsible only for the Umbragia forum, and I think I never posted to "Moderators only". But now I am suddenly unable to even access that forum, despite being propery logged in (and yes, I am still a mod for Umbragia). Is this a bug or a change in policy?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 23, 2002)

That just happened to me, too.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm having trouble with user groups and permissions.  Some people need to belong to two different user groups, yet the software doesn't seem to allow it.

I'm confused.  But trying to work it out.


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't get into the Moderators Forum at all now, either.

@whee!


----------



## Darkness (Jun 24, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *I can't get into the Moderators Forum at all now, either.
> 
> @whee! *



Me neither...


----------



## Leopold (Jun 24, 2002)

and here i thought i was banned for some odd reason! Phew glad I am not the only one!


ps I blame it all on RW for his booberella pic....


----------



## Ashtal (Jun 24, 2002)

Seems to be working now ...


----------



## Leopold (Jun 24, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *Seems to be working now ... *




Still not able for me..


----------



## nsruf (Jun 25, 2002)

Nor for me...


----------



## Leopold (Jun 25, 2002)

nsruf said:
			
		

> *Nor for me... *




at least i am not alone in the cold dark night which morrus has ruefully tossed us into...<sob>!

hehe


----------



## Darkness (Jun 27, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *Seems to be working now ... *



I echo that.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 28, 2002)

Well, I'm still stuck out.  Not that it'll really impact the boards if I can't get in.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 29, 2002)

banned still banned..they hate me..curses to them all


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2002)

good thing i saw this thread, i've been pretty confused for a few days now.


----------



## nsruf (Jul 2, 2002)

Time to whine again, after the boards have moved


----------



## Leopold (Jul 2, 2002)

nsruf said:
			
		

> *Time to whine again, after the boards have moved *




ya ain't the only one banned tiger


----------



## Heretic Apostate (Jul 2, 2002)

You think you've got it bad, I've *NEVER* been able to access that forum.  Not once, nope.

What's that?

Oh.  *Gilda Radner impression*  _Never mind..._

*slinks out the door*


----------



## Darkness (Jul 2, 2002)

For the record, so Morrus won't have to check it separately:

I can get in just fine - so the problem is probably limited to the "Moderators" user group. (And the "Members," "Community Supporters," and "ENnies Jury 2002" groups, presumably... )

Anyway, I hope a solution can be found soon; it's getting lonely in there...


----------



## Leopold (Jul 7, 2002)

still shunted out..


----------



## Darkness (Jul 7, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *still shunted out.. *



Morrus really ought to rename the board to "Admins/Super Mods only" now.


----------



## nsruf (Jul 7, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Morrus really ought to rename the board to "Admins/Super Mods only" now.  *




Please, can we have an "Unimportant Mods Only" forum? I fear that we lesser moderators will lose what little respect we still have if people see us whining here in a public forum...


----------

